# Where Can You Get Polystyrene From?



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

As It Is Half Term i Am Planning On Doing A Fake Background Build. However where do you recommend getting polystyrene from? We've just had a washing machine delivered so I am the bits that came with it but can anyone recommend anywhere? Websites, B&Q? Any web links?

Cheeeeers :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&Q - Jabilite. It's about £6 for an 8x4 sheet of 1inch thick. Can get it at different thicknesses and it's usually near the insulation stuff.


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

Meko said:


> B&Q - Jabilite. It's about £6 for an 8x4 sheet of 1inch thick. Can get it at different thicknesses and it's usually near the insulation stuff.


exactly what i bought for my lastest build, but id recommend using 'spacefoam' which you can also get from B+Q. although its considerably more expensive. however its much better to work with


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you want smaller pieces ask your reptile shop if they get any in. We throw loads away every week that come for insulating our livefood deliveries, and reptile shops have to pay for rubbish/recycling collection so if they're getting it in I'm sure they'll be happy for you to take it off their hands!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pete-vtr said:


> exactly what i bought for my lastest build, but id recommend using 'spacefoam' which you can also get from B+Q. although its considerably more expensive. however its much better to work with


i managed to get about 8x6 cut into 4x2 strips, worth of 50mm Jablite off Freecycle... saved me messing about going to B&Q... proper result


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

I bought mine on ebay...

Just a thought - if you go to a store that sells things that come in polystyrene they may give you some waste for free?


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I got mine off ebay too... Mr Polystyrene! 5 sheets for under £6 + P+P :2thumb: win


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

SkyCaptain said:


> I got mine off ebay too... Mr Polystyrene! 5 sheets for under £6 + P+P :2thumb: win


They are even cheaper now 

5 POLYSTYRENE FOAM PACKING SHEETS 600 X 400 X 25MM on eBay (end time 21-Feb-10 08:25:59 GMT)


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

i would just go to places like currys and other places you know they'r going to have alot of packaging lying around and ask if you can have some. or if you know anyone who works in a warehouse


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Stelios said:


> They are even cheaper now
> 
> 5 POLYSTYRENE FOAM PACKING SHEETS 600 X 400 X 25MM on eBay (end time 21-Feb-10 08:25:59 GMT)


 
cheaper to go to B&Q. 5 sheets of 600 x 400 is 600 x 2000 which is less than 8*2. £2.79 + £2.35 is £5.14.

Jablite Flooring Insulation Polyboard White (L)2400mm x (W)1200mm x (T)25mm, 5010824760139 is £5.48 for 2400 x 1200 / 8*4


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Athravan said:


> If you want smaller pieces ask your reptile shop if they get any in. We throw loads away every week that come for insulating our livefood deliveries, and reptile shops have to pay for rubbish/recycling collection so if they're getting it in I'm sure they'll be happy for you to take it off their hands!


Reptile Cymru supplied polystrene for my vivs :notworthy:


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a ton extra - if you want to pick it up it's yours free... only issue is - I live in Lerwick :lol2::banghead:


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

travis perkins its cheap!


----------

